# CD laser pickup for Alpine 5903S



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

Anybody know if I can still pick up a laser pickup for my 5903S? It has the DP24A210 cd mechanism, shared with many other models. Starting to sound scratchy as the cd advances to higher tracks. Tried a forum trick of increasing/decreasing the potentionmeter output on the actual laser, but no luck.Old age has kicked in


----------

